# Problema con k3b

## mamo

Non riesco a masterizzare dvd con k3b mentre riesco a masterizzare cd

l'output del k3b e' il seguente

```

System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 0.12.10

KDE Version: 3.5.1

QT Version:  3.3.4

Kernel:      2.6.15-gentoo-r2

Devices

-----------------------

TEAC DV-W50D 1.06 (/dev/hdd, ) at /mnt/cdrom2 [CD-R; CD-RW; CD-ROM; DVD-ROM; DVD-R; DVD-RW; DVD+R; DVD+RW] [DVD-ROM; DVD-R sequenziale; DVD-RW a riscrittura limitata; DVD-RW sequenziale; DVD+RW; DVD+R; CD-ROM; CD-R; CD-RW] [SAO; TAO; RAW; SAO/R96P; SAO/R96R; RAW/R16; RAW/R96P; RAW/R96R; Riscrittura limitata]

TEAC CD-W548E 1.05 (/dev/hdc, ) at /mnt/cdrom1 [CD-R; CD-RW; CD-ROM] [CD-ROM; CD-R; CD-RW] [SAO; TAO; RAW; SAO/R96P; SAO/R96R; RAW/R16; RAW/R96P; RAW/R96R]

TOSHIBA ODD-DVD SD-M1802 X031 (/dev/hdb, ) at /mnt/cdrom [CD-ROM; DVD-ROM] [DVD-ROM; CD-ROM] [Nessuno]

Used versions

-----------------------

growisofs: 6.1

growisofs

-----------------------

:-( unable to anonymously mmap 33554432: Resource temporarily unavailable

growisofs command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/growisofs -Z /dev/hdd=/tmp/kde-root/k3b_image.img -use-the-force-luke=notray -use-the-force-luke=tty -dvd-compat -speed=4 

```

----------

## mamo

su internet ho trovato questo ma nn c'ho capito una mazza

```
Ouch! The problem is caused by ridiculously low default memorylocked resource limit in newer Linux kernels. Note that unprivileged users [as long as growisofs is not installed set-root-id] are not affected by this[*]. Next version will naturally have workaround coded in, but meanwhile you can issue the following command at command prompt prior starting growisofs:

- if you run C-like shell, issue 'limit memorylocked unlimited';

- if you run Bourne-like shell, issue 'ulimit -l unlimited';

```

----------

## Apetrini

Masterizzi per caso da root? che versione hai dei "dvd+rw-tools" ?

----------

## mamo

masterizzo da root (avvio k3b da kde come root) perche' mi e' stato consigliato da un amico per evitare di far casini con permessi ecc (sono ancora noob) ma in futuro volevo rimediare e avviarlo come utente perche' mi rompo di inserire la pass ogni volta che avvio il prog. Per quanto riguarda dvd+rw-tools ho la versione 6.1 la + recente che sta in portage, ho fatto il sync ma nn ce n'e' una + recente

cercando su google ho trovato vari forum su cui e' riportato il mio stesso errore e su tutti c'e' scritto che e' un bug della versione 6.0 e con la 6.1, la mia, si dovrebbe risolvere

io cmq ho un AMD64 con linux tutto a 64 bit

----------

## Apetrini

 *mamo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Note that unprivileged users [as long as growisofs is not installed set-root-id] are not affected by this[*]. 
> 
> 

 

sai cosa vuol dire questo?

vuol dire che solo l'utente root ha queste limitazioni, il problema non persiste da un utente normale.

P.s. secondo me invece è meglio se fai un sistema con gli utenti fatti bene fin da subito. Via il dente via il dolore, poi ti assicuro se hai un po' di pazienza non ci sono probelmi con i permessi.

----------

## mamo

ok provero a settare i permessi gia' che ci sei mi passi un link con una guida che spiega come metterli per masterizzare? grazie

----------

## Apetrini

Se hai gia creato un utente con la relativa home e che riesce ad accedere a KDE sei a posto. Il resto te lo fa k3b. LO fai partire e poi vai su "Impostazioni->impostazioni k3b". Da qui ti verra chiesta la password di root. Mettila e premi invio. Ti verrà fuori una schermata. Seleziona la casella "Usa gruppo di scrittira" e mettici dentro "users". Poi sotto controlla che sia tutto selezionato e clicca su applica. Ora torna su kde, vai su Impostazioni->Configura kde e nella sezione dispositivi, clicca su aggiungi dispositivi e metti il percorso del tuo masterizzatore...è qualcosa del tipo /dev/hd*.

----------

## mamo

ok risolto ma ora ogni volta che riavvio il pc devo risettare le configurazioni di k3b perche' senno nn mi vede i lettori/masterizzatori cd/dvd

----------

## kireime

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Il resto te lo fa k3b. LO fai partire e poi vai su "Impostazioni->impostazioni k3b". Da qui ti verra chiesta la password di root. Mettila e premi invio. Ti verrà fuori una schermata. Seleziona la casella "Usa gruppo di scrittira" e mettici dentro "users". Poi sotto controlla che sia tutto selezionato e clicca su applica.

  Io ho un problema:

```
cdrdao sarà eseguito senza i privilegi di amministratore

È vivamente raccomandato di configurare cdrdao in modo che venga eseguito con i privilegi di amministratore per incrementare la stabilità totale del processo di scrittura.

Soluzione: Usa le "Impostazioni di K3b" per risolvere il problema.
```

Ma sinceramente non riesco a trovare queste impostazioni, nel mio pannello sotto la voce setting non c'è questa opzione

----------

## adam_z

Per avere

Impostazioni->Configura kde

quale pacchetto di kde devo installare?

----------

## kireime

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> Per avere
> 
> Impostazioni->Configura kde
> 
> quale pacchetto di kde devo installare?

 Ecco appunto vorrei sapere la stessa cosa anche io

----------

## wildancer

Hem, credo che il problema sia che con la USE "-kde" k3b risulta un po diverso...

----------

## kireime

 *Quote:*   

> Hem, credo che il problema sia che con la USE "-kde" k3b risulta un po diverso...

 ...e infatti credo proprio che il problema sono queste maledette dipendenze ed è proprio per questo che ho deciso di sbarazzarmi definitivamente delle kdelibs in favore di gnomebaker che sembra proprio un ottimo sostituto di kde. Ora devo debellare definitivamente anche le qt uniche superstiti, che però mi occorrono per skype.

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *kireime wrote:*   

> Io ho un problema:
> 
> ```
> cdrdao sarà eseguito senza i privilegi di amministratore
> 
> ...

 

 Non c'è K3BSetup   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   ??? Impossibile !!! 

 *mamo wrote:*   

> ok risolto ma ora ogni volta che riavvio il pc devo risettare le configurazioni di k3b perche' senno nn mi vede i lettori/masterizzatori cd/dvd

 

Anche questo dovrebbe essere risolvibile tramite K3BSetup, che si trova sotto la voce Settings   :Wink: 

EDIT: ho sistemato il tag "quote" ...

----------

## adam_z

come già detto io sotto la voce IMPOSTAZIONI non ho K3bSETUP;

però ho sotto la voce SISTEMA la voce IMPOSTAZIONI DI MASTERIZZAZIONE CD e DVD (...)", voce che mi ha aggiunto quando ho installato K3B.

Va bene? E' la stessa voce solo messa in una cartella differente?

----------

## kireime

Come ha già detto wildancer:

 *Quote:*   

> Hem, credo che il problema sia che con la USE "-kde" k3b risulta un po diverso...

 il problema credo che stia nelle dipendenze infatti io ho provato ad inserire nel package.use la dipendenza kde per il pacchetto k3b, e questo mi costringe ad installare *inutili* (a mio avviso) pacchetti, quindi il mio consiglio è installare, per chi ha un sistema assolutamente gnome+gtk-qt-kde, gnomebaker che fa le stesse cose

----------

## xdarma

/grammelot mode ON

...mmm, è un bel casino, io proverei in ordine sparso:

- ricompilare il kernel attivando il bsd-accounting_ver3

- disabilitare tutte le USE che hanno a che fare con kde (tipo -kdeenablefinal -artsd -kazfai....)

- ri-emerge di growisofs con CFLAGS -O69

- installare tutto quello che ha che fare con kde AND control-panel

- mandare una lettera di richiesta di aiuto al gentilissimo e disponibilissimo Jörg Schilling

/grammelot mode OFF

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - if you run Bourne-like shell, issue 'ulimit -l unlimited';
> 
> 

 

il mio pessimo inglese mi suggerisce qualcosa tipo:

se usate una shell Bourne-compatibile, digitate 'ulimit -l unlimited'

basta che abbiate "bash", avete provato? cosa vi restituisce?

edit:

modifiche anti-flame

----------

## adam_z

PENSO DI AVERE RISOLTO: 

Non bisogna andare nel menu K -> impostazioni -> confidura kde;

ma aperto K3b -> impostazioni -> configura k3b (ti chiede la password di root, imposti i dispositivi, applica, OK).

Poi per controllare vai in configura K3b (voce subito sotto a quella sopra) e controlli che K3B rilevi tutto correttamente (in particolare i dispositivi).

----------

## RollsAppleTree

Se hai risolto, metti la tag [RISOLTO] nel titolo del thread, così la ricerca da parte degli altri utenti sarà facilitata...

----------

## adam_z

Purtroppo non sono io il "padrone" di questa discussione...

Invece, in sostanza ho risolto, perchè c'è una piccola cosa che non ho capito.

Quando vado a configurare K3B mi chiede se abilitare il gruppo "burning" e io lo abilito, e invece di burning ci scrivo cdrw (gruppo già esistente, e penso che sia quello di masterizzazione, ma forse mi sbaglio) e poi premo il pulsante applica. -> ed effettivamente mi fa la modifica in /dev dei permessi (dal gruppo cdrom al gruppo cdrw).

Però al riavvio i permessi ritornano su cdrom: perchè? (per ora ho risolto mettendo il gruppo, in configurazione K3B, invece che su cdrw su cdrom).

----------

